# Steam Spiele weg?



## StefanStg (11. November 2011)

Hi,
wollte gerade COD installieren und wie ich meine anderen spiele anschauen wollte waren sie alle weg. Wenn ich z.b. im Desktop auf Portal 2 drücke öffnet sich Steam und kommt die Meldung das kein Speil kaufen kann. Hab ich aber schon, habe es auch versucht den Code vom spiel einzugeben ohne erfolg kommt die Meldung das der Code bereits genutz worden ist. Kann mir einer helfen das ich meine Spiele wieder bekomme.
Mfg
StefanStg


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2011)

Steam wurde ja erst kürzlich gehackt, vielleicht wurden deine Spiele oder das Konto gestohlen.
Ich kenne mich bei Steam nicht aus weil ich es nicht benutze, aber möglich ist es vielleicht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...informationen-zu-kreditkarten-missbrauch.html


----------



## StefanStg (11. November 2011)

Echt des wäre ja der hammer aber meine zwei Spiele da haben nicht viel erwischt


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2011)

Du solltest dich mit Steam in Verbindung setzen und nachfragen.
Egal ob dies nur ein Fehler ist oder das Konto wirklich gehackt wurde.


----------



## StefanStg (11. November 2011)

ja habe ich gerade gemacht mal schauen wann sie sich melden


----------



## Gamefruit93 (11. November 2011)

Lösche mal die Clientregistry.blob und starte Steam dann neu.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2011)

Auf der Main gibt es auch Infos darüber.
Steam-Hack durch Valve bestätigt: Unsicherheit über möglichen Datenklau, Valve empfiehlt Passwort-Änderung [Sicherheits-News des Tages] - valve, steam


----------



## derP4computer (11. November 2011)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Steam wurde ja erst kürzlich gehackt, vielleicht wurden deine Spiele oder das Konto gestohlen.
> Ich kenne mich bei Steam nicht aus weil ich es nicht benutze, aber möglich ist es vielleicht.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...informationen-zu-kreditkarten-missbrauch.html


 Ist ja mal interessant zu wissen, muß ich gleich mal überprüfen.


----------



## StefanStg (12. November 2011)

Habe den Fehler jetz gefunden. Das hatte ich noch nie. Ich habe mich mit den Verkehrten Namen angemeldet hatte aber nie einen anderen Steam account. Jetz habe ich zu meinen Login Namen meine Geburtsdaten engehängt und siehe da es geht meine spiele sind wieder da. Das sowas geht hatte noch nie einen anderen Account


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. November 2011)

Das wäre dann Hexerei, egal Hauptsache alles ist da


----------

